# Help choosing



## Yoyof2 (Apr 30, 2014)

looking for advice choosing a new unit for jigging walleye. Will be bow mounted. Usually 20 fow or less. Mostly 10 fow or less. Have hds 7 gen2 now for trolling. Reading the adds made my head spin. Helix,chirp, hook2, striker is all foreign to me. I'm not brand specific just want a good product at a fair price. Want to stay under 1k, 500 would be even better.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Lowrance HDS 7 Gen 3 Structure scan.. your done.


----------



## Yoyof2 (Apr 30, 2014)

Why? Is that what you run? For 800+ just want to make sure I have a little info. Thanks


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I would add another hds unit and link the 2 units together via Ethernet cable.
Having 2 units linked together makes the most sense so you can make waypoints on either unit and be able to view info on either screen too. I have this set up and love it.


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

If you like your current hds, I would do the same as others. Add a new gen 3 as they are very cheap right now. You could link them together and just used the one transducer. Or you could add a tm transducer and get multiple looks. 

If you want to look around the Garmin echo map is a great unit for a great price as well. Then you would have multiple mapping options between the two.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

like I said I use my garmin 5 chart plotter on the ice I take it off the boat put it in a box with a 12v batt and attatch the ducer to a plastic pipe and clamp it to side of box to adjust height in hole. I even use it to shoot thru ice to see whats down there before I drill. if clear ice put ducer on ice and add water then you can see whats there without drilling. if trash on top of ice twist your drill a few times to get to good clear est ice, scoop out shavings and put ducer in and on ice and add water just like that


----------

